# depression over negative redults



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi guys. So.. I've had ibs for almost 7 years. 7 years of trying to find out why my body is the way it is. Ive had tons of test; all negative. Few doctors have told me there may not be a specific reason and i may just have to deal with the symptoms forever. Im having a hard time accepting that. Why would i want to live this way forever just managing my symptoms which i haven't got a handle on atall thus far. All i really want to know is.. is anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

hi marleyma......sadly....i think lots of people are in the same boat...and of course people don't go around talking about their particular bowel problems much do they......so i went on my homemade soup diet....lots of veggies and skinned chicken.....not much else really and just tried to get some routine to my condition......same food.... same time.....watch for improved results.....i take imodium as needed which would probably constipate a normal person for a few weeks but i still need to go everyday and often multiple times....i have had ibs for over ten years and i often foget what my life was like when i didn't spend all my time worrying about my bowels but i have learned to cope and make the best of it......maitland


----------

